# WCC - The Waterberg Coal Company



## System (17 April 2013)

The Waterberg Coal Company Limited (WCC) was formerly known as Range River Gold Limited (RNG).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the RNG thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7372


----------

